# First try at macro with bellows from Illumitran and Minolta MD to Sony Alpha adapter



## pete_6109 (Mar 30, 2013)

I took the bellows off my Bowens Illumitran slide copy unit and connected it to my Sony Alpha using an Minolta MD to Alpha adapter. I used a wide angle 60MM Bogen enlarger lens at F:8, 1/100th second exposure, hand held for these crocus shots.


----------



## Photographiend (Apr 11, 2013)

The lighting is too severe. They are just "Okay" for me.


----------

